# Working Ram Air



## AA950 (Oct 28, 2005)

Anyone know where u can get workin ram air and where i can get the hood to buy for it?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

AA950 said:


> Anyone know where u can get workin ram air and where i can get the hood to buy for it?


pfyc.com banshe ram air hood with heat extractors. that what i going to get


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

cold air yeah, "working ram air", not at speeds you'll be going at. Ram Air is a myth


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

ram air is a myth  ????...you cant be serious ????


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry but i am. this is one of automobile's biggest urban legends and one that doesn't seem to die. there are many articles about ram air. at speeds under 200-300 MPH the effect is almost non-exsistant. look up real ram air and see how it works. at 150 MPH a well designed ram air (one that propbably wouldn't look too cool on your car) gives a maximum theoretical pressure of .4 PSI and at lower speeds next to nothing. it's a PERCIEVED cool thing not actually too useful on the street or 1/4 mile. the good side of it is that bringing in a cooler and thus denser charge of outside air IS helpful but there's cheaper ways to do that. for what it costs i'd rather spend my money on a cam. if you want boost get a Turbo or blower


----------



## Schtogie (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi!
I own the "Banshee" hood on my '04 and get positive looks, thumbs up, waves, etc. The ram air function is not an issue with me...but it IS ram air...and has motor heat exhaust vents that work great. The hood saves about 1/3 vs. a steel hood and it LOOKS GREAT! I would certainly recommend it to you!

Kindest regards,

Brad to the bone


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Post pictures please!!! I was looking at the banshee hood too anyone remove the little silver grilles???


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> sorry but i am. this is one of automobile's biggest urban legends and one that doesn't seem to die. there are many articles about ram air. at speeds under 200-300 MPH the effect is almost non-exsistant. look up real ram air and see how it works. at 150 MPH a well designed ram air (one that propbably wouldn't look too cool on your car) gives a maximum theoretical pressure of .4 PSI and at lower speeds next to nothing. it's a PERCIEVED cool thing not actually too useful on the street or 1/4 mile. the good side of it is that bringing in a cooler and thus denser charge of outside air IS helpful but there's cheaper ways to do that. for what it costs i'd rather spend my money on a cam. if you want boost get a Turbo or blower



well..i didnt know that!!! see you learn somthing new every day.....i figured sense every drag car runs a ram air style set up there was someting to it ? you would think if they were just after cold air they would run cowl induction and save a ton of drag from the huge ram air scoop??


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Strange that it works on a motorcycle then. Suzuki Hayabusa for instance !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

I was GOING to keep quiet on this but..........cant.

RamAir DOES work, maybe not to the point of a supercharging effect but that was never the design of it. ANYtime you can get fresh cold air into the motor, it will have a better gain in performance than when you suck it from the bottom of the fender, route it through bends and sharp edges to finally reach the throttle body. It is called a ram air because the air is coming from directly in front of the throttle body being "rammed" straight in.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> sorry but i am. this is one of automobile's biggest urban legends and one that doesn't seem to die. there are many articles about ram air. at speeds under 200-300 MPH the effect is almost non-exsistant. look up real ram air and see how it works. at 150 MPH a well designed ram air (one that propbably wouldn't look too cool on your car) gives a maximum theoretical pressure of .4 PSI and at lower speeds next to nothing. it's a PERCIEVED cool thing not actually too useful on the street or 1/4 mile. the good side of it is that bringing in a cooler and thus denser charge of outside air IS helpful but there's cheaper ways to do that. for what it costs i'd rather spend my money on a cam. if you want boost get a Turbo or blower


I have to disagree.........on my race car I had a hood scoop, with a fabricated plate under neath that sat on top of dual dominators. It was configured so that air was directed right over the 2 carbs. The difference with and without was 2.2 mph and .15. sec. ET. The RAM AIR does work. Its a known fact that an engine in nothing more than a big air pump. Feed it more air and fuel and the faster you will go. Thats why we monitor EGT so we know when engine is fat or lean due to atmospheric conditions. When fat give it more air or less fuel. In my case I could do either with jet or air bleeds. The theory described is incorrect especially for 1/4 mile drag cars.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i don't know if we're confusing the issue. yes, the straighter and cooler the air flow the "pump" works better. my point was there is little to no boost, it doesn't "Ram" the air. to have it feed straight into the intake is one thing, to "ram" it by contortions doesn't gain anything but perhaps cooler air. i agree with bigmike that if the intake was straight out of the hood or in front it would be more effective than a bent tube pulling from below the fender but look at all the flack i got from drilling a hole where you couldn't even see it . the aussie "ram airs" are constricted, contorted and get heat soaked. Chipmaster, an Aussie company tested such a system and found... "We also tested a popular widemouth CAI but found large horsepower losses above 4500rpm due to a restriction over the radiator cowling so we abandoned any further testing."

For further reading check out Project Monaro at http://www.chipmaster.com.au/


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

terminology sure wreaks havoc on us car guys dont it?

RAM AIR does NOT equal FORCED AIR. Dont get confused there sport.


----------



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

Doesn't SLP offer 'Ram-Air'? From their website:

2005 GTO Composite Hood with Functional Scoops

New for 2005 Pontiac GTO, this composite "Ram-Air H.O." hood is equipped with a pair of functional scoops. This ram air effect can add up to 10 horsepower over stock by bringing in denser, cooler air into your engine. Behind the scoops, custom-formed inlet ducting mates directly to the car’s factory air-box opening. This also gives your GTO a much-needed dose of visual excitement, without fundamentally altering the car’s clean, distinctive shape.

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=100196
:confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

the argument was whether RAM AIR is the same as FORCED INDUCTION air, which it is not.


----------



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

AA950 said:


> Anyone know where u can get workin ram air and where i can get the hood to buy for it?


Actually, I was replying to AA950.

SLP Ram Air:
http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=100196


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

my bad!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree with BIG_MIKE too.... 

Terminology is a big factor. The "Ram Air" hoods should actually be called "Cool Air" hoods... All they really do is get cooler air from the outside into the TB... 

And they look cool too....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's what SLP's looks like:

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=100196&BIG=100196-1


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

This might be a stupid question...but does water become a problem, like driving in the rain? Where does the water go?


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

On my 1996 Camaro SS hard rain and carwash were a problem. The check engine light would come on for a day or two because the air filter would get soaked. It would be back to normal once it would dry out.


----------

